# New Deer Gun



## hutchinsonrd (Nov 23, 2006)

My wife asked me the dream question last year. If you could have any deer rifle what would it be? Of course, with a price within reason. After weeks of research I decided and a Winchester Classic Featherweight M70 with blued barrel was my 2005 Christmas present.

After, a few days of deer hunting here in Missouri I finally got a kill yesterday morning, the last day of regular firearm season. My first kill with the gun.

Shot a decent size doe at 132 yards (give or take) with a 120gr. Nosler Spitzer Ballistic Tip handload and Leupold VX-1 2-7x33 scope. Gun and cartridge performed great.

Broadside shot, through and through. Took out lower portion of the heart. Deer ran about 30 yards with a few of those yards into the tree line. Easily found the blood trail from where the deer was shot.

Researched long and hard before deciding on this gun and cartridge. Wanted a light gun, with a versatile cartidge, mauser type action, low recoil and classic looks. The M70 was just the one. Plus, I like the uniqueness of the cartridge. Lot of money was spent but haven't regretted one penny.

I'll probably never shoot anything bigger than a midwest deer however, from what I read during my research I would feel very confident hunting bigger game within 200-250 yards.

I tell everyone I know how great the gun and round are as a unit. Too bad USRAC closed the shop.

Robert


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

sounds to me the gun wasnt the only factor here....sounds like some good shot placement by a good hunter.....nice job and great story :beer:


----------

